# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  Ổ ASUS DVD-Rom cho đĩa vào thì đầu đĩa ngừng quay

## duthu94

cái ổ dvd nhà tôi cứ mỗi khi cho đĩa vào thì nó quay khoảng mấy giây thì tự ngưng ( cái đèn màu vàng tắt luôn ). tôi xin nói thêm đã kiểm tra trong cmos và trong win đã nhận đầu đĩa và dirver đầy đủ. mong bạn nào biết đầu đĩa bị sao xin chỉ giúp, cám ơn nhiều

----------


## Nam An Tam

mang bảo hành hoặc ra quán cho nhanh[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## nguyenducchung

> cái ổ dvd nhà tôi cứ mỗi khi cho đĩa vào thì nó quay khoảng mấy giây thì tự ngưng ( cái đèn màu vàng tắt luôn ). tôi xin nói thêm đã kiểm tra trong cmos và trong win đã nhận đầu đĩa và dirver đầy đủ. mong bạn nào biết đầu đĩa bị sao xin chỉ giúp, cám ơn nhiều


cái này là do ổ đĩa dvd-rom của bạn bị hư rồi đó, thay cái khác đi là vừa. ổ dvd samsung 16x bây giờ khoảng 250k-300k à!

----------


## thethitotiu

hic ! cái ổ dvd của mình hết hạn bảo hành rồi, hôm qua mình đá tháo cái ổ dvd ra trả biết sửa chữa làm sao. còn việc mang ra tiệm thì dễ rồi tại mình muốn tự sửa cho khoái trí thôi chứ [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]), mong mấy bạn góp ý để tiện đây mình " làm thịt " cái ổ dvd mình luôn. thanks trước.

----------


## hoangkiso

như trường hợp của bạn có thể là đã hỏng cơ hoặc bo mạch nên mới vậy .bạn mang ra một trung tâm nào đó để họ sửa chữa hoặc tư vấn cho .

----------

